# Help needed



## owen3890 (13 Aug 2013)

Hi, we have just purchased a tandem, a timberline reflex so you can see the dimensions, and have attached a tag a long to the back of this bike for my six year old daughter. When we did this in Devon with a hired bike it was great fun. We also have a one year old and tried to fit a bike seat to the tandem at the back but it did not fit due to the height of the tag a long. We therefore have borrowed a front baby seat but because of the dimensions of the handle bars and frames, nothing seems to fit, meaning we cannot do our full family bike rides together. We have our own bikes but the idea was to all be one.
I am hoping for suggestions on what model seats may fit or if we can get any oversized brackets for either bike seats that will help us attach them.
Thanks


----------



## XRHYSX (18 Aug 2013)

have you tried a WEEride? it clamps on to the headset tube and the seat post.
This is my two year old helping me out on errends, he's coming up three now and still loving it


----------

